

Is "Lean Startup" Right For Your Idea? - lylemckeany
http://pando.com/2014/01/11/is-lean-startup-right-for-your-idea/

======
manishsharan
Any methodology that forces a founder out of his/her comfort zone into the
real world and have him/her talk to real paying customers is a great start.
Lean Start-up methodology gets a lot of things right ; however the event which
the author attended where people voted on ideas is not actual customer
development. The author's contention that PayPal etc. did not use Lean Start-
up Methodology is misleading. Lean Start-up methodology, from my limited
understanding, is a distillation of what the successful companies got right.

------
rrhoover
Great thoughts, Lyle. As a 2x LSM contributor and 1x mentor, I fully support
the program but of course, some ideas cannot be validated/invalidated in a
weekend. :)

------
gumby
Isn't "lean startup" just the spiral development model applied to the
business?

~~~
marcosdumay
Lean is a general label for "do what produces value, stop wasting
time/money/whatever by doing worthless things".

Spiral development may, or may not be lean. Depends on the implementation.

